# Anybody ever work on Rectiformer #14 or #16?



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Have a few extra Rectiformers #16 that need a little help. Throttle on them are very
hard to turn. Has anybody ever worked on these? Will some of the A/F Transformer parts
work with the Rectiformers? Parts for the Rectiformers are very rare to see advertised.
I suspect this thread will go nowhere for help or response on this forum. Larry:stroke:
Picture on one is below.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Sorry Larry, all my stuff is AC.. Nuttin but flyer, I believe, has a DC Northern.. PM him or wait for an answer here.. Sorry.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

If you can get the cover off and get to the guts, I'd put a drop or two of motor oil on the pivot points. It's like just very dry so it should help out. 

Carl


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I do have a 334DC but I have the #15 rectifier for it. And at this time, she's in the engine shop awaiting servicing. As far as rectiformers, never had one, sorry.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Larry, 
I have a # 15 rectifier, but have never used. I bought in case I came across a nice DC locomotive that I couldn't live without.

Looking at it, it looks the one on the left in your photo. As far as I knew there was no control on it, you varied the Voltage with the AC transformer.

People will correct me if I am wrong.

Aflyer


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Mine also looks like the one pictured LH side. Although I think the plates on mine are square rather than round. Been a while since it was out of its box....you do vary the voltage with the AC tranny. The rectifier only converts the juice to DC. But there is a directional switch on it to reverse polarity and run the engine in reverse.


----------

